
Vuex Pathify – ridiculously simple Vuex setup and wiring - davestewart
https://davestewart.github.io/vuex-pathify
======
davestewart
I've just released the 1.0 version of Vuex Pathify.

Pathify provides a declarative, state-based, path interface to your Vuex
store.

What that means in English, is that you access store properties by path, and
only by path. The plugin simplifies Vuex's API from 4 operations, 4 helpers, 3
accessor syntaxes and 3 or 4 naming formats to just 3 methods and a single
path format.

Aside from the docs link above, there's a bunch of CodeSandbox demos so you
can jump in and work with real code straight away:

[https://codesandbox.io/s/github/davestewart/vuex-
pathify/tre...](https://codesandbox.io/s/github/davestewart/vuex-
pathify/tree/master/demo)

Cheers,

Dave

